# 2004 5er?



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

John,

I ordered a 2003 530i for pickup in Munich on May 14th. Two questions -- how far away am I from a 2004, and will the 2004 be the new (non-E39) model? I definitely want the E39, but if there will be a 2004 E39, perhaps I should wait a few more weeks?

p.s. Still no production number yet. Thought I would have it by now.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

While we have no firm launch date, vehicle specifications, pricing, 
...etc. we know that the "new" 5-Series is just a stone's throw
away at this point.

The 2003 E39 is the end of the road for the current model...


----------

